# The Intarweb !



## Dikkie (Jul 6, 2015)

Webshot ! by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr





The Intarweb ! by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr


----------



## goooner (Jul 6, 2015)

Great shots, love the colours.


----------



## klaesser (Jul 6, 2015)

Nice -- spider web on bokeh


----------



## scooter2044 (Jul 8, 2015)

Love everything about these!


----------

